
Chinese “hackers” are sending malware via snail mail - sahin-boydas
https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/30/chinese-hackers-are-sending-malware-via-snail-mail/
======
deadmetheny
Reminds me of one of the very first instances of ransomware, where the author
required the victim to mail a reasonably large sum to a post office box in
Panama[1]. Everything old is new again.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIDS_(Trojan_horse)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIDS_\(Trojan_horse\))

